# Wooden cocktail stick vs. 6 mm plastic



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

New video again :neener:

Inside house training continues, too much snow outside.
I never hit on first shot, this time fifth was success.

Distance 7,5 m
Target wooden cocktail stick
Ammo 6 mm plastic ball

Picture, where it's easier to see hitting point.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good! That is a tough target.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Tag.

Have to try same with 3/8" steel from 10 m sometime.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

